# Joker: Drehbuch klärt definitiv Schicksal eines wichtigen Charakters



## Darkmoon76 (29. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker: Drehbuch klärt definitiv Schicksal eines wichtigen Charakters* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker: Drehbuch klärt definitiv Schicksal eines wichtigen Charakters*


----------



## Haehnchen81 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ne Fortsetzung? Ne Danke...

Ich fand den Filmn gut bis sehr gut, Joaquin Pheonix ist sowieso immer super... 

Aber als großer Batman Fan muss ich sagen, nö das war nicht der joker, auch keine Interpretation von ihm oder so. X-beliebiger Psycho triffts besser. Hätte der Film nicht den Namen Joker getragen wäre man wohl kaum drauf gekommen das es um DEN Joker gehen soll... 

Es gab im laufe der Zeit unfassbar viele Interpretationen vom Joker, sei aus der 60er Jahre Serie, Jack Nicholson, die verschiedenen Arten des Jokers in den ganzen comics ect pp... aber er hatte immer gewisse wiedererkennungsmerkmale auch was seinen Charakter angeht... nicht nur Clownsschminke und grüne Haare... und da passte aus dem Film einfach nichts von. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser gewesen den Film nicht Joker zu nennen und krampfhaft mit dieser Figur zu verknüpfen... als ein Film der einfach jemanden zeigt dfer abstürzt wäre das besser gewesen... aber hätte wohl nicht soviele Zuschauer ins kino gelockt.

Brauch da keine Fortsetzung von.

Es ist ne tolle "Charakterstudie" aber eben nicht der Joker.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (30. Dezember 2019)

Joaquin Phoenix = Bester Joker.


----------



## Chroom (30. Dezember 2019)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Ne Fortsetzung? Ne Danke...
> 
> Ich fand den Filmn gut bis sehr gut, Joaquin Pheonix ist sowieso immer super...
> 
> ...



Sehe Ich absolut genau so wie du. Hätte Ich im Film nicht ab und zu Gotham, Arkham oder Bruce Wayne gehört (und hätte natürlich nicht den Titel gekannt), wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht darauf gekommen das das der Joker sein soll. Eben ne gute Charakterstudie und ne tolle Schauspielerische Leistung aber eine Fortsetzung in dem Stil bräuchte Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Mutterkrone (30. Dezember 2019)

Er tötet dafür zahlreiche andere Unschuldige ohne dass das irgendwen kümmert. Aber Hauptsache man interessiert sich für seine Fantasiefreundin.

Was für ein erbärmlicher Film für erbärmliche Versager das war. Handlung war unter aller Sau. Daran ändert auch nichts wie Joaqcin Pheonix den "Joker" gespielt hat, alles was diese Figur im Film tut ist unentschuldbar und trotzdem wird es als Heldentat dargestellt. 

Aber hey, vOlL gUt GeSpIeLt!1

Wer  diesen feuchten Traum von Foreveralones gut heißt hat den geistigen Horizont eines Brotes.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2019)

Mutterkrone schrieb:


> Wer  diesen feuchten Traum von Foreveralones gut heißt hat den geistigen Horizont eines Brotes.



Wer andere Leute als dumm und Versager bezeichnet, weil sie seine Meinung über einen Film nicht teilen, hat offensichtlich selbst einen ziemlich eingeschränkten Horizont.


----------

